# Why you will never need a 4K TV



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://m.cnet.com/news/why-4k-tvs-are-stupid/57366319


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

PC Gaming... 1440p just isn't enough to max out my 780 SLI rig


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I won't personally but OLED is a completley different story


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't but each to his own !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Totally bamboozled


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

graham1970 said:


> I won't personally but OLED is a completley different story


+1,A liquid looking picture,simply superb:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Its not necessarily about the 4k tv though, it's the nature of progress. Sometimes you get a ridiculous leap that makes in roads for improvement to more mainstream products.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

A couple of colleagues did a film test yesterday and saw a couple of 4k TVs and projectors.... They have been raving about them today.....

a 3m image on a wall as sharpe as any current HD TV.....


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't take lessons in tech from some Americana who uses decimalised imperial units...


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

PaulN said:


> A couple of colleagues did a film test yesterday and saw a couple of 4k TVs and projectors.... They have been raving about them today.....
> 
> a 3m image on a wall as sharpe as any current HD TV.....


And for that reason...I'm in!

It's the same as when HD TV came about, expensive to start with and some said they didn't see the point. Now, most people have it and wouldn't do without it. Give it time and we will all have it.

Anyone still recording TV from a video tape player like Betamax...didn't think so lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive just upgraded to vhs from betamax richrush . All joking aside in a bit gutted ive only just recently got bluray and an hd tv , and now more stuffs coming out !


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

4K is pointless until there is actually broadcast content or sufficent Media to rent/buy. IMHO.
Oh and if you want to stream it? you will need a fat pipe.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

If you can't tell the difference between 720 and 1080 on a decent sized screen then 4K will hardly make a difference, if you're a movie buff then 4K will be for you in the near future.

At the moment its a little unaccessible for most people but before you know it the first two tiers of TVs on sale will be loaded with 4K.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Its not about the resolution, its about the Content.

You can't make a Silk Purse out of a Sow's ear no matter what resolution it's displayed in.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wait another year and so, that's; when the technology is going to be a complete game changer and will faster processors and optimal definition, scent and feeling factor will all be there; might take 2 too 3 years but it's going there, this is the direction where technology is leading too.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Everything is about download content,Uk infrastructure will never be able to support 4k....


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Got that right didn't I😁


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Another new 'tech spec' must have.......

Remember the fuss then 3D was announced? How many programmes are actually made in 3D? Practically NIL.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Another new 'tech spec' must have.......
> 
> Remember the fuss then 3D was announced? How many programmes are actually made in 3D? Practically NIL.


Not many, even Sky have stopped their dedicated 3D channel (not that there was much on it!!)
But don't forget most 3D tvs will also convert standard pics to 3D


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

3D was always going to be a fad until it can be done easily and cheaply without glasses.

4K on the other hand, isn't a fad and I have seen videos online, online movie rental services now offering 4K Content.

The difference between 1080p and 4K is massive.

They have been recording 4k-8k for many years now and it won't be hard for them to re-release them in this format.

I want to see what 8k looks like.

Ultraflix for example is a 4K streaming service... https://www.ultraflix.com/


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My mum has both full hd tv's and a 4k 3d curved tv, the difference is night an day! Watching programs, films and even normal adverts on the 4k is like your actually standing by the camera while its being filmed. It took ages to get used to the motion of the picture. But until you have actually seen one and watched it properly, (not just a demo in the shop) then you cant really appreciate the difference. and before any jumps down my throat, the makes are all Samsung and when bought were all around the £1400 tag. So its not like comparing a Tesco's own brand against a hi end brand and wondering why the clarity is so much different.

My wife was always sceptical when I said I wanted bluray player and full hd tv, she was like" there all the same". Now its like "put the TV on hd channel as this this looks terrible".


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to point out that the original post was a year and a half ago and the article it refers to was dated _January 26, 2012_


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shaun said:


> Just to point out that the original post was a year and a half ago and the article it refers to was dated _January 26, 2012_


Yeah its all about 8K now, whoever purchased 4K....that was so last year.

Me...still on 720p on my living room one and 1080p on the family room....I can't tell the difference....Whatever TV is on, Phil Mitchell still looks like a Div


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My pc monitor cost more than my tv.
And my pc monitor is only a 24" asus 1920x1080.
so that goes to prove how much I care about TVs!


----------

